# Singapore Hopeful



## DALELESSIE (Jul 10, 2008)

I Am An American Citizen, Ive Never Left The Country ( Or Gone Far From My Home ) Long Island New York
I Am Near 50, Attractive, And Hard Working Female 
I Have No Family And Would Like To Start A New Life 
Is There Anyone Who Can Guide Me Into Singapore? 
Jobs? Housing?


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi ... 

I'm planning on moving to Sg in the near future ... 

I've lived / worked overseas for most of my life and Singapore is one of my favourite places 

I have to say though that you need to do some prep if you want to move there ... you really need to get a job before you arrive unless you are super wealthy 

It is quite hard to get a good job with a work visa for Singapore unless you have specific skills. You will need to be offered an Employment Permit by the company that offers you a contract; this will also depend on a full medical (ie. if you don't pass this it doesn't matter if you've got the EP)

EPs can take up to five weeks to get after you've been offered and taken up a contract. 

Singapore is a fabulous place with the 'best of the East and the best of the West'. It's not a 'roughing it place' ... so if you're really looking for adventure you might like somewhere like China or Vietnam (there seems to be lots of business opportunities there at the moment esp. in tourism / hospitality).

I'd suggest you do a heap of research on the web ... The Straits Times have a great website for local news / issues and there are some great blogs around too. 

Give it a go.


----------

